# Wheels shudder when turning at slow speed.



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all, anyone else have an issue with the steering/wheels shuddering when turning at slow speeds or when turning wheels while stopped? Took it to dealer today and they claim they can't find anything wrong but that the wheels do shudder and make noise if turned while stopped, like when you are parking. They claim it is just the tires grabbing the asphalt that is causing it and that it is normal, my question is then why didn't it always do this? Thanks -M


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've seen other cars do this, and sometimes only when it's cold. I call it 'morning sickness'. Drain the P/S reservoir and refill with some LUCAS P/S stop leak and conditioner.
It's got to work, they use a `65 GTO in their adds!


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

I agree that it could be with the PS pump. A 1985 Camaro I once had exhibited the same symptoms. I thought it was a slipping pump drive belt(car had multi-belts). I replaced the belt and still had the problem. I took it to the dealer and they found water in the PS fluid. A drain and flush cured the problem. Never figured out how water got in the pump.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

I just had the system serviced and they replaced the fluid and put in conditioner a few months ago thinking that might be the issue, to no avail. they even used the right fluid. Everything visually checks out and nothing appear worn of damaged under the car.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe bleed the PS fluid just to be safe?


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

just a shot in the dark because it does sound like a p/s issue but are your tires cupped up at all?


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

struts


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

I have seen this many times, of which most of them is an issue of under-inflation of your tires. Depending on tread design, however, this can be considered normal. 

One of the issues the GTO has is the P/S system operates at a pretty high temp. There is a p/s cooler, but may not be good enough for aggressive driving.

You may want to add an aftermarket trans cooler, which is pretty easy to install, and plush out the p/s system. 

Since you did not say it is related to cold operation, I would not call it morning sickness. 

mike
dms


----------

